
Amazon's Chinese counterfeit problem is getting worse - velodrome
http://www.cnbc.com/2016/07/08/amazons-chinese-counterfeit-problem-is-getting-worse.html
======
sharemywin
I wonder about all the customs taxes not being charged. I look at at it like
every dollar they aren't pay but should is a dollar I shouldn't have to pay in
taxes.

